# Please Help This Avid LT Spender



## koopasta (Oct 28, 2018)

So, I really want to save up to redo my campsite with the holiday lights, but unfortunately I have no self control with Leaf Tickets, especially when it comes to fortune cookies. Right now I have...6. Could any of you guys give me some tips on how I could start saving up Leaf Tickets without splurging? Thank you!!!


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 28, 2018)

Well, of course, there's the obvious ways. Making sure you log in every day, making sure you get all LT offered from events, etc. But at the end of the day it unfortunately comes down to *self control*.

I'm a completionist so I know how it feels to want everything. It used to drive me mad that I couldn't get it all because of LT limitations. I even quit playing PC for a while because I was so stressed about not being able to finish events and not getting all the items from fortune cookies. 

I guess learn to accept that you can't have EVERYTHING and make use of what you DO have. If you want to splurge on a cookie, just think, do you really need any items from that cookie? Or can you still make a super cute campsite and camper without having that certain thing? I don't know about you, but half the stuff I really wanted from fortune cookies I don't ever end up using. There's SO much furniture in the game you can't possibly use it all at once.

So weigh your options and figure out what your priorities are. And then spend your LT on something you know you REALLY want, not something you want to have _just to have_.

It's hard so I feel ya.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2018)

^This is really good advice.  I’ve been saving leaf tickets for a bit because I’ve gotten all the items I really want out of the current fortune cookies, only to blow 40 of them on fishing tourney nets because the count’s jacket is dope AF.  I don’t regret it though, because I always end up using clothing.  It’s the furniture from fortune cookies and stuff that always ends up collecting dust in my inventory.  It’s always a good idea to decide if you’re gonna use an item before spending leaf tickets trying to get it.


----------



## koopasta (Oct 28, 2018)

I really just suffer with self control because I really want the rug from Muffy's cookie, but I need to remember that they DO appear for bells. Fortune cookies are available for a really long time, too. I act like they'll only be available for a week or something. And even though I stress over the Muffy rug/dress, I probably won't even use them after Halloween. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## PrincessAurora (Oct 28, 2018)

MadMonsterMaddie said:


> I really just suffer with self control because I really want the rug from Muffy's cookie, but I need to remember that they DO appear for bells. Fortune cookies are available for a really long time, too. I act like they'll only be available for a week or something. And even though I stress over the Muffy rug/dress, I probably won't even use them after Halloween. Thanks for the advice!



That's a good point you just brought up. I try to wait as long as possible to buy cookies with LT because sometimes I get super lucky with the 5k cookies. But for some it's too hard to wait, like the Muffy stuff. What's the point of it after Halloween! D:


----------



## boring (Nov 1, 2018)

PrincessAurora said:


> That's a good point you just brought up. I try to wait as long as possible to buy cookies with LT because sometimes I get super lucky with the 5k cookies. But for some it's too hard to wait, like the Muffy stuff. What's the point of it after Halloween! D:



I really would just wait, I remember I wanted to splurge on the wedding cookies but in the end I waited and halfway through I got a 5k cookie with the 5* item in it!


----------



## shunishu (Nov 1, 2018)

i never spend leaf tickets on fortune cookies and only buy them when they are up for 5k bells.. that makes a huge difference. as you already said the cookies are around for several months, so even if you don't get one for bells n that time, you can still grab one for leaf tickets towards the end. i've had better luck with free tickets so far.. especially with 4* items. the last time i bought cookies with tickets  with was for the stitches cookie and i got 6 stitches beds in a row, so that healed my self control right up. haha -_- .. just ask yourself if you'll really use those items more than once.. i've been going crazy over gardening events in the past too, only to then never use any of the items.. so I'll just try to see how far I'll get now and not stress about it too much.. 

for gathering leaf tickets.. just finishing quests seeing which offer small rewards.. like fishing tourney challenges often get overlooked (45 to 50 tickets?) and now during the anniversary period, there's many leaf ticket rewards, especially with the 10 daily login tickets november first to 15th and from all the different events. anyway good luck and stay strong. ^^


----------



## koopasta (Nov 1, 2018)

I want like all of the anniversary campground sets, but at least they're only 100! This should give me more motivation to save.


----------

